# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzika dhe kercimet latine

## angeldust

Kush ka qejf te kerceje salsa? Si shqiptare kam vene re qe kemi disi afinitet ose simpati per boten latine, muzika latine vecanerisht. (Pale grate ne Shqiperi qe dritherohen pas atyre telenovelave tani. lol)

Nejse, jemi tek vallezimi. Ketu mund te postoni klubet tuaja te preferuara ku mund te shkoni si cift dhe te kerceni salsa, mambo, merenge dhe kercime te tjera latine.  :buzeqeshje: 

Po e filloj une:

*Sky Bar* ne Royal Oak, Michigan.
Gjendet ne katin e siperm te restorantit Sangria.
Poshte tek restoranti keni live music me kitare. Nganjehere marrin dhe nje grua qe hip ne skene, merr ca kastanjeta ne dore dhe kercen flamengo. Por njerezit nuk kercejne, eshte vetem shfaqje.

Kurse po te ngjitesh ne katin e dyte tek Sky Bar, nga ora 8:00 pm deri 10:00 pm jepen free dance lessons. Pastaj kur mbarojne mesimet, ndizet gjaku dhe fillojne te gjithe tundin vithet for real.  :ngerdheshje:  O Zot, o Zot ca qejfi!
Kjo, te merkurave dhe te enjteve. Ditet e tjera te javes eshte bar normal.

----------


## PINK

Kam qene nja 2 here  ne  keto spanish clubs . 
Spara me terheqin keto spanjollet , por kishim dale nje nate me disa shoke/qe  dhe pasi hengrem&  pime disa kerkuan te shkonim atje . Meqe kishim ardh nje cikez fare ne qef , thame te kercejme nje here salsa . 

Ne fakt ishte dite e premte dhe hyrja per femra ishte falas dhe kishin dhe instruktor per dance lesson . Ishte funny kur te gjithe i tundin ato te shkreta i bene telef . lol 

Ishte dicka e vecante ne fakt . 
Njera qe mbaj mend akoma ishte ne *King's Court* ne  Lyndhurst , NJ , sa per oret kulmi ishte andej nga 1 e nates , mos shkoni me heret  ( kaq di per adrese , megjithate po te shkoni e gjeni kollaj ) kurse vendin tjeter , smbaj mend se ishte erresire shume .. lolol

----------


## oiseau en vol

Po ne linje more, ma meson dot kush kete Salsen ?

Nje here, isha me i ri ahera, kishim nje mesonjese me baba maroken dhe nene spanjolle. Eh mire, ajo mesonjesja ishte shume e re, mos te them diku 22 apo 23 vjeç, jo me shume. E une isha si babagjyshi i klases, e mbani mend Hipolitin kur ngrihej ne kembe me gjithe banke ? Eh, ja aty rrotull dhe une  :perqeshje: . Edhe mire, kur mbaruam mesimin, kjo mesonjesja kishte dalur ne koridor dhe po priste. Kur dola une, mu drejtua dhe me tha : Ti vjen nga Shqiperia ? Ehe, i thashe, qe andej vij dhe une, si gjithe shoket... Eh mire, me tha, ç'te pelqen ketu ne France ? I thashe me pelqejne njerezit se jane te bute, dhe nuk e di, ndihesh mire (kisha shume turp ahera, i ri shume...). Eh mire, me thote ajo, mua me pelqen salsa, dhe e kercej shume bukur, me thote prape. Une as qe e dija nga bije me shtepi kjo salsa, po nejse. E pastaj, une e pashe qe do ngaterrohem ne gjera qe nuk i dija, dhe i thashe : oh, ke degjuar ti per Vrimat e Zeza ne qiell ? Ajo me pa njehere habitshem, dhe me tha : Jo, po ç'ne, nga tu kujtuan ato ? Mu kujtuan, ia prita une, se jane shume interesante : sa me shume qe iu afrohesh, aq me i vogel behesh, dhe me e keqja eshte se nuk e di ç'po te ngjet sepse ato nuk shihen...

Eh mire, e pa ajo e shkreta qe une kisha lajthitur me kohe, dhe me tha : nuk e di une, une di qe me pelqen vetem Salsa... E mua me duhej te shpejtoja sepse me ikte autobusi pastaj  :ngerdheshje: 

Ah sikur ta kisha ditur Salsen thuaj...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## diikush

Na tregoni ndonje  ne Boston  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zANë

*Vdes per Salsa,shume me pelqen gjithashtu edhe RUMBA,SAMBA,yyyyyyy te gjitha llojet e vallzimit latin me pelqejn.

oiseau en vol Looooooooooooooooool,mer amon sa kam qesh dhe ti e bere si te ishte ndonje filme*

----------


## Prototype

Oh i love Salsa .. por merenge eshte e preferuara ... di te kercej pak sepse tek klubi spanjoll qe shkonim ne cdo jave kishte dy ore leksione kercimi per ata qe nuk dinin dhe mblidheshim nje grup aty dhe  mesonim merenge , ishte bukur vertete : )

----------


## la macha

Kercimet latine i kam shume qef qe nga ai i Merengues, salsa, cha cha, samba etc.
Ketu ku jam  bashke me shoqerine shkojme shpesh ne latin clubs.i preferuari yn eshte :el Barrio. Salsen e mesova prej nje shokut tim nga Costa Rica , i cili ishte profesionist ne kercimet latine.
Vetem kur degjojm:"La Negra Tiene Tumbado" nga Celia Cruz,te behet qe te kercesh salsa tere naten.
duke patur parasysh qe ne shqiptaret dime ta dredhim mire kur kercejm napolonin, besoj se sdo te ket problem per kercimet latine.

----------


## angeldust

Shiko, shiko paska filluar salsa revolution.

La macha na ka nxjerre "Dirty dancing Havana nights" atje tek avatari... film qe e kam pare mbare e prape muajt e fundit me shume se disa here. lol Ai djali pak i shemtuar, ose te pakten s'ishte gje, por kur fillon tundet pastaj sa i bukur te duket... ta merr mendjen.  :ngerdheshje: 

Uazë... te perpiqemi te ta mesojme salsan keshtu nga interneti eshte njelloj si te jemi te ulur bashke ne nje tavoline dhe une te jem duke ngrene nje ushqim shume te shijshem. Ti do pak ta shijosh, por une ngaqe s'ta jap dot per nje arsye abstrakte, te ofroj vetem t'i marresh ere luges sime.  :ngerdheshje:  (Kriminele me bere? lol)

Edhe mos harroni:

Does practice make perfect?

NO!
Perfect practice makes perfect.- na thoshte ai profesori i salsas javen e kaluar. lol

Tjeter bar per salsa dancing ne Windsor, Canada:
*Spago*... ne Little Italy... me duket se emri i rruges ishte Erie St.

----------


## Prototype

http://www.salsapower.com/cities/canada/toronto.htm

----------


## marsela

_Mbreme pash nje film franko-spanjoll " Salsa " dhe perfundimishte vendosa tu futem ktyre danseve latine..Muzika eshte shume ritmike, leviz thuajse cdo pjese te trupit (sa energji duhet po s'ka fiskulture me te mire), dhe eshte tip kercimi sensual (nese mund te quhet kshu)..
Kam parasysh nga filmi psh. skena kur kercenin kto dy aktoret kryesore, syte aq fort te kryqezuar mbi te njeri-tjetrit e trupat qe here pas here puthiteshin aq sa mund ta ndjeje lehte rrahjen e zemres se partnerit.
Nje gje kishte kjo Salsa, donte prapanica..lol...(te te mbusheshin duret se sic e ka thene Pink telef i benin:-))_

----------


## *andrea*

Keto lloj kercimesh futen ne nje teme te vetme "Dance Sport".
Edhe ne Shqiperi existon qe prej vitit 1998 nje shoqate e tille "Shoqata Shqiptare e Dansit Sportiv". Eshte e para e ketij zhanri... por mos harroni se kjo nuk ka fare lidhje me baletin apo balerinet. Ai qe ka bere te mundur edhe antaresimin ne IDSF (International Dance Sport Federation) eshte Frederik Hysi.
Dance Sport ndahet ne dy lloje kercimesh:
- kercimet *Latino-Amerikane* - perfshihen cha-cha, rumba, salsa, jive, merengue, quick steps, samba, etj.
- kercimet *Standard* - tango, slow fox, viennesse waltz, english waltz, etj etj...
Gjithsesi eshte bukur te merresh me dance sport
une kam shume vite qe e bej

----------


## AUTODESIGNER

Tregoni pak ...a ju pelqen muzika latine ? ...po kercimet latine a ju terheqin ? cilet ritme preferoni me shume : salsa merengue reggaeton cumbia vallenato sambra forro' axe' rock-latino baladas bachata ...?????????? 
keni nei kengetare ose grup te preferuar ?????

----------


## AUTODESIGNER

sa e cuditshme ..askujt si pelqen muzika latine ne tere kte forum te madh ??????

----------


## Sherri

Disa nga kengetaret/grupet e mia te preferuara po i vendos me poshte :

----------


## MI CORAZON

LOVE this song!  :syte zemra: 
 Kushedi c'siklet I ka patur shpirti Hektorit, kur ka bere kete  kenge.

----------


## MI CORAZON

tre here ne dite e jep radio kete kenge, e kam mesuar permendesh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Me kenaq muzika latine. Eshte e mrekullueshme.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kenge per te qetesuar nervat. Love this guy! 

see you den- thote... :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

The Best!   :syte zemra: 



Ndersa ketu keni perkthimin, qe te kuptoni pse kenga eshte si nje himn. 

http://www.metrolyrics.com/la-vida-e...elia-cruz.html

Ika tani, se pasi degjon kete kenge....... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hotlani

Më mirë është të lakmojmë në muzikën tonë shqipe, po pse jo edhe ndonjë muzië të huaj moderne e qe ka vlera,se sa muzikë nga amerika latine.
po ju sjellë një poezi në lidhje me këtë temë

Telenovelat në familjet tona

Jemi ngjit para televizorit
po nxisim sëmundjen e tumorrit. 
njerëzit po lakmojnë telenovelat
si lakmon bujku,të korrat e te velat,
ngjarjet si të vërteta përjetohen
aq shumë teprohen sa që nuk durohen.
gjithçka me plan, e me orar
kultures sonë nuk i vemë kandar
një javë më parë plani hartohet
as një seri pa e përcjellë nuk shpëtohet
seriale e punë të këqija 
nga mos puna e mërzija,
ky ves njihet me emrin dembelija.
Prej mëngjesit deri ne mbrëmje
na shkon dita ne fejs buk,
harrojmë shpesh,me ngrënë bukë,
nuk hamë  bukë, po gurabija
kështu duhet të rritet rinia
të rritet rinia e të edukohet ,
as një shkronjë të mos mësohet,
hajt se mësimit kush s’ja ka pa hajrin
ka mënyra tjera me nxjerr lekun e dollarin,
nuk është libri e shkenca që na mëson
është fejs buku e telenovela që na përparon,
harxhojne kohën hiç pa mejtuar
pa vu gishtin në kokë me menduar
se mësimi e shkenca janë dy gjëra,
na i mëson gjërat më të rëndësishme
prej raketave, e deri te gjilpëra.
Ka seriale te këndshme e të lezetshme
por janë pa vlerë e te pavlefshme
here turqishte e here spanjollisht
këto novela janë dardhë me bisht.
Herë seriale turke e here si vetëtime,
na janë bërë shtëpitë  tona Amerikë latine.
Janë shpërlarë trutë janë bërë sikur hirrë,
druhem që kultura jonë të mos bëhet gjizë.
Shumica e rinisë mendojnë kësi soji
s’dinë se telenovelat e huaja 
kanë vlerën e një ene rasoi.
Rini e bukur, lexoni një libër ose roman,
se me eduktën tonë,do ja dalim mbanë.!

----------

